# DoA



## unitrunker (Apr 6, 2019)

I ordered Michael Lucas's newest book on jails through Amazon. Got this email today.



> UPS SurePost won't be able to deliver your package as it's been damaged.
> The package is now being returned. We're very sorry for the inconvenience.
> We will issue a full refund as soon as the package is returned. We will notify you when the refund is processed.


 
Sadness.


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 6, 2019)

Ah thats a bit of a pain.

I think they should give you a refund *and* deliver the parcel. That way *you* can decide if it is too damaged for your use-case.

I wonder what happened to it? Dropped in a puddle? Mashed by the plane engine?


----------



## unitrunker (Apr 6, 2019)

kpedersen said:


> what happened to it? Dropped in a puddle? Mashed by the plane engine?


Heavy rain today so my guess is it got wet.


----------



## linux->bsd (Apr 6, 2019)

Will Amazon drones not be able to deliver packages in inclement weather, or is Amazon developing miniture ponchos for them?


----------



## Crivens (Apr 6, 2019)

Amazon tried delivery "drones" here, rolling on the sidewalk. They stopped it after kids started riding them on their route.

unitrunker 
Better this than finding some book shredded, sticking out of a bog bucket thingy and getting the "it was fine when we put it in your backyard" response upon complaining.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2019)

Something like these ones?


----------

